# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 2-7-2003



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing on Devils Lake continues to be up and down. Each day a few do 
well, but most anglers have been struggling to find nicer sized perch. Many 
anglers are reporting catching a lot of smaller fish though. The best spots 
have been the area from Military Point in Creel Bay all the way to the Towers, 
Swanson's Point, the Stromme Addition area, Foughty's Point, Haybale Bay, 
Skadsens, and the Woods Rutten area. Anglers are using Hali's, genz worms, 
forage minnows, kastmasters, and ratfinkies tipped with wax worms, minnow 
heads, spikes, or perch eyes. The walleye fishing has been fair in the early 
morning and sunset periods. Areas producing fish this past week have been Doc 
Hagen's, the old sunken Flats road, Mission Bay, the trees near the Casino, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus Point, Old Mil, and Foughty's Point. Try using buckshot 
rattlespoons, sonars, ripple tails, or smaller jigs tipped with minnow heads. 
Pike fishing remains pretty good with the best spots being Bud Bay, Old Mil 
Bay, the sunken Ziebach's pass road, the Ft. Totten area, and the north end of 
Six Mile and Creel Bays. Another option is Morrison Lake north of town. Try 
using smelt, herring, or large minnows with tip ups. The Lake Access Committee 
is clearing trails on the lake to assist fisherman with travel. This weekend 
is the local Shiverfest Festival with a lot of activities going on in the 
area. Good Luck and have a great
weekend!!!


----------

